# Possible move to Lake Garda



## Tanti auguri

Ciao, hello!
My husband and I are retired, currently living in Le Marche, and considering a move to Lake Garda, specifically the East bank (we think…)
We have a car, have been living in Centro Storico for a couple of years and are ready for a change.
Does anyone have any contacts in the area, agents specializing in long term rentals? At the moment we're specifically looking at Bardolino or Garda, but are open to any helpful opinions/suggestions. 
Grazie mille!!


----------



## pudd 2

tanti auguri said:


> ciao, hello!
> My husband and i are retired, currently living in le marche, and considering a move to lake garda, specifically the east bank (we think…)
> we have a car, have been living in centro storico for a couple of years and are ready for a change.
> Does anyone have any contacts in the area, agents specializing in long term rentals? At the moment we're specifically looking at bardolino or garda, but are open to any helpful opinions/suggestions.
> Grazie mille!!


get in tuch with me i have a lot of friends on the lake spec in garda and bardelino


----------



## Tanti auguri

Dear Pudd 2, thanks so much! How do I get in touch with you outside of this forum?


----------



## denisemc

Tanti auguri said:


> Ciao, hello!
> My husband and I are retired, currently living in Le Marche, and considering a move to Lake Garda, specifically the East bank (we think…)
> We have a car, have been living in Centro Storico for a couple of years and are ready for a change.
> Does anyone have any contacts in the area, agents specializing in long term rentals? At the moment we're specifically looking at Bardolino or Garda, but are open to any helpful opinions/suggestions.
> Grazie mille!!


HI Tanti

We are in Pesaro and would like more information about retiring here from the UK some day. The vibe seems quite relaxed outside high season. Best wishes, Denise


----------

